# Near Fore/Off Fore



## sbsmiths (29 August 2009)

Thicko here - which is which??


----------



## lucretia (29 August 2009)

near =left i remembered it cos near and left both have four letters


----------



## Paint it Lucky (29 August 2009)

Also left is near side as that's the side you normally lead on, this is how i remember it anyway!


----------



## sbsmiths (29 August 2009)

cheers me dears


----------



## doonrocket (29 August 2009)

I think this must come from cars. Near side is the side nearest the kerb, Off side is the side off the kerb. So in this country nearside is the left. (otherway round on the continent).


----------



## only_me (29 August 2009)

I always remember near side as the side you mount on


----------



## Dubsie (29 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I think this must come from cars. Near side is the side nearest the kerb, Off side is the side off the kerb. So in this country nearside is the left. (otherway round on the continent). 

[/ QUOTE ]

Surely it would have come from horses from long before cars??


----------



## camilla4 (30 August 2009)

My understanding is that it came from the convention that, when passing another rider (in the olden days) you passed left hand to left hand so that your right hand was free to draw your sword, or other weapon, if the other rider turned out to be a threat.  The side nearest the other rider was then the left side.  This convention still applies and the terminology remained even when Napolean made everyone else ride on the other side of the road!


----------



## stacey222 (12 November 2012)

Near = nearest the hedge when riding or driving in the UK (thats how my farrier told me to remember it)


----------



## FfionWinnie (12 November 2012)

Near the side you get on


----------

